# Candlesticks



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2014)

The latest quarterly challenge over on WTU was to turn a candle holder/candlestick, and I've been enamored with this particular design since I first saw them. Many of you may know that a fella named Rude Oslonik made thousands of these, and they're quite collectible now... My version is not nearly as nice as Mr. Oslonik's, but they were definitely cheaper.

The tallest member of each set is around 13". One set is from local Russian olive and the other from local spalted silver maple. Finished with Minwax antique oil.

Comments and criticism always appreciated.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2014)

Those look very cool. Also looks like two separate projectiles if I tried to turn something like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2014)

Works of Art Doc ! That Olive rocks !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 10, 2014)

I really like that shape! Great proportions, too. Nice turns, Keller - I really admire your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2014)

man those are awesome doc those spalted maple real purty great job on both sets

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome, they look just as good as Rudes' to me, only difference is he did it first. Those are on my ever growing list of things to attempt someday as well...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, Doc, those are very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 10, 2014)

Excellent work, very inspirational. I always check my supply of candles this time of year in preparation of a big wind. Useful design I think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

I've never heard of him or seen that particular shape before. Those are real easy on the eyes for sure - they look fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice job Doc. I think they are an excellent nod to Rude's work. What is the diameter? They just have a great balance

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well done Doc, very pleasing to the eye!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice! It's not easy to get those flowing curves!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 11, 2014)

Excellent work. On my long list of forms to try. I am not surprised the thin area is deceptively challenging to get narrow enough too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 11, 2014)

I added eye candy rating but want to add "way cool" one. 
Awesome work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 11, 2014)

Gorgeous David. Did you drill the hole for the candle while it was a full cylinder and then use a live center for support while cutting the outside?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> What is the diameter?


The maple set is a little fatter than the RO... If guess 2 3/4" on the maple and maybe an eighth smaller on the others.


RayBell said:


> Did you drill the hole for the candle while it was a full cylinder and then use a live center for support while cutting the outside?



The tops of these are just a shallow concave surface, so they're not for stick type candles... I don't know enough about candles to know what the other style is called, but the candle would just sit on top of each of them.

I held the cylinder in a chuck and used a little urethane center on the tailstock side for support(Rubber Chucky has lots of cool urethane devices for lathe work).


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

Motive? or something like that I think.


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow! I like those. How narrow is it in the middle?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Motive? or something like that I think.



I asked my wife she said "votive" . . . . I feel so smart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you David, will look up Rubber Chuckie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> How narrow is it in the middle?



Just under half an inch... 3/8 would have been even better I think. Depends on how big your motives are...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice curves, Keller. I grew up with candle sticks that looked much like these. Teak, I believe... Thanks for taking me back!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2014)

I just noticed that my lady friend has a 3 piece set virtually identical to this design, except made out of pewter or some other cheap metal, she got them from Pier One Imports, or someplace like that. So now it's clear to me that Rude got his idea from the Chinese!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good looking sets Barry. I like the way it looks twisted in the spalt....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Good looking sets Barry. I like the way it looks twisted in the spalt....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 14, 2014)

I think he got confused, Kevin... I think he thought Barry turned the candlesticks, not Keller.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought Barry's Chinese lady friend, Rude, turned them...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

I just watched a short documentary (think it was made by/for the AAW) featuring Rude Osolnik and his work. You've recreated the spirit of his candlesticks perfectly, even if they are slightly different.

My preference is for the Russian Olive -- the grain really highlights the curves and shape of the piece (compared to the spalting, which is a bit wild -- fun in a different way, but it doesn't harmonize with the form to the same extent IMO)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

